# goldfish and snails



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

do goldfish eat snails?
Every time I add pond snails to the goldfish tank they disappear.i have added about 20 over the past few months and there is only 1 in the tank. there are lots of shell bits- they look ground up.
i first thought the snails did not like room temperature water but I have one snail in my watering can so that is not the problem.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what else is in the tank? I have heard loaches are natural predators of snails so if there are any in there they could be the culprits. i dont know much about goldfish so others will need to help you.

Hope this helps


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

one nine year old fancy goldfish in the tank by himself.
And yes loaches do eat snails. i have 4 loaches in other heated tanks.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I am not aware of any coldwater loaches that eat snails. As far as I know Golden Dojo Loaches are herbivores. I know that Clown Loaches will eat snails, but they need a tank that is between 70-80, while a goldfish do not need a heated tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so my question still stands-- Do goldfish hunt and eat snails.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

mousey said:


> so my question still stands-- Do goldfish hunt and eat snails.


As far as I know they don't. I have offered my goldfish freeze-dried worms before and they don't really care for them if that's any indication. I have been told since yesterday that Golden Dojo Loaches will eat snails so you may want to give them a try.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I did a google search and there is ample documentation that orandas and other goldfish actively hunt and eat snails. They have grinding "stones" in their throats that can crush the snail shells.
I guess that is the answer as to why I cannot keep snails in the goldfish tank and why I keep finding only bits of snail shells.
I was not trying to get rid of the snails. I wanted them in the goldfish tank to clean up some of the algae and they keep disappearing.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes goldfish will eat snails, as with most fish, they are opportunists.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

try to find a bigger one


----------

